

Android Now Outsells Blackberry 2:1 In The U.S. - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/8553/business/android-now-outsells-blackberry-21-in-the-u-s

======
nextparadigms
They wouldn't have believed it if you told them this 2 years ago. That says a
lot about the vision of RIM's leadership.

I think it was just before winter holidays last year when they said they
"don't get it why everyone thinks they're going down", when they were still
getting increased revenues from global sales.

